# looking to buy a jet 1442



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey folks. I've been doing a ton of research lately. I've decided not to repair my much older craftsman 12" benchtop lathe and am going to buy a new one instead. I've looked around and found that the jet 1442 looks like it's a pretty good buy and is the best deal for your money. i have also had expierience turning on this lathe and it seemed like a pretty good machine. Only 1 flaw i can think of which isn't a huge deal. SO! my question to all you guys is, where should i buy it? any idea when places like woodcraft might have this lathe on sale? so far woodcraft is the best bet i think(15 min from me) and shipping is free if i pick it up from the store. however, i think i recall seeing this same lathe for only 1100 on sale quite some time ago, i don't remember when. any thoughts?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Woodcraft sells the Jet 1442, may or may not have them at the store. Web page says they ship from factory. Depending upon where you buy prices run from little over $1,000 to $1,700. 

Worth call or visit to local Woodcraft. 

A little more money would get you a Rikon 1642 for around $1700. Manual is almost word for word as Jet 1642. Benefits bigger motor, better speed control EVS over reeves drive another plus 220V or minus if do not have 220V outlet.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2084034/36867/Rikon-16-X-42-Heavy-Duty-Lathe-Model-70300.aspx

Plenty of places sell these lathes, shopping for price, shipping and sales tax a chore. Make sure know total cost before ordering.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought the Jet 1642 a few years ago and love it. No regrets on it, turns everything I ask it to. EVS is nice.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

hi Tyler you where saying Only 1 flaw i can think of which isn't a huge deal what is the flaw is it the price:huh:


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys. 1400 bucks is actually a little steep for me, i'd rather not spend spend more than than 1500 this is actually why i havn't gone ahead and bought it, i'm hoping it goes on sale somewhere. the rikon looks like a nice lathe, however it's just more money and can't really justify it yet. I think someday down the road i will invest in a real nice lathe with 16" swing 2 hp, maybe even a oneway. however, the flaw isn't the price, the only flaw i've ever found was the position of the motor. if you're doing any kind of jamb chuck type work on like a 10" bowl, you're somewhat out of luck because the motor is in the way. i've read that you can overcome this by buying an extender type thing. I also stoped in at woodcraft the other day and was informed they don't have them in the store but if i ordered it, it'd get sent to the store and i wouldn't have to pay for shipping if i picked it up there. I was just hoping that someone picked up when this thing usually goes on sale


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

In your price, range may want to look at Nova 1634-44 when they come up on sale. Right now one runs for little less than $1400 before sales tax. 

Not sure if Jet is still offering, free shipping. Watch for promotions offered by Jet, can really save more ordering from a vendor offering them. That is how got my Jet 1642 buying from amazon.com before big price increase several years back.

http://www.southern-tool.com/store/jet_jwl-1442_lathe.php
Limited time! FREE SHIPPING, FREE TAILGATE & RESIDENTIAL DELIVERIES on all JET, POWERMATIC AND WILTON products on this order. See additional details at checkout. 1005

Woodcraft recently offered a one-day sale on Rikon lathes. They do that from time to time on Nova and Jet too. Print promotional info and take to store, that says does not charge shipping and see if can avoid $75 excess weight fee. 

I would have had to pay that $75 if ordered my lathe from them. Nearest store is three-hour drive one way. 

Bottom line waiting for a sale may or may not save you any money. Price of lathes continues to rise almost every year. Need to do some homework figuring total cost from each vendor. You can save a few bucks picking up a lathe at designated loading docks depending upon brand and vendor.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Will not have a problem with motor getting in your way with Rikon 1642 that do with Jet 1442. 

Back in 2003 Jet 1442 sold for less than $1,000 and was great lathe for its time. I have nothing against reeves drive lathe even if have to remove cover blow off dust and graphite twice a year. 

In 2012 Jet 1442 selling for $1,600+ maybe not so much when can have Rikon lathe with more HP & EVS for $1,900+.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Guess the legs are $300?
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19788&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PLA&gclid=CILM1Nvq5K0CFaERNAodil5h6A

Wildwood brought up the Nova 1624. The service center still has them listed for $800 for reconditioned. 16” swing, 1.5hp, motor to the left, etc. I would like the DVR but having to change the belt speed once per bowl is not worth the difference to me. 
http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm
Or the Nova DVR for $1600.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

i appreciate your input. However, i don't want to be rude but i didn't really ask what kind of lathe to buy. my main question was if anyone knew when the sales happened or if they knew of a place that has a good deal on it. I've done my research on many lathes. The nova doesn't appeal to me for 2 reasons, one, i don't like the legs, they look wimpy and from what i've read, they are indeed a little wimpy and not heavy. although, i do like the style swivel head it has and have had great expieriences turning on a nova. i think they are great for smaller work. two, i don't like having to change the belts and want VS. now, as far as the rikon goes, I like the EVS, the 16" swing and also like the slightly larger motor. however, it doesn't say anything about wiring for 110v. it says it's set up for 220. this isn't a huge deal, but i'll be moving around quite a bit the next few years and some places may not have the option for 220. i also just can't justify spending almost 1900 on a lathe just yet. i know for a fact i can get the jet 1442 for a total of just over 1500 at the woodcraft nearby. the jet has VS 14" swing, outboard capabilities, and option for 220v. and it's got those really nice solid legs. like i said someday in the future i'll likely buy a real nice lathe. perhaps the rikon will be it.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

ncpaladin, i didn't notice the nova dvr before, that looks like a nice machine. may look at it a little.

Just looked at it. looks like it doesn't come with legs  looks like a beautiful machine though.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry Tyler,
Didn't mean to overstep. That is why I listed the Jet at Rockler for $1087. Just a lower cost option maybe if you wanted to build your own base.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

not oversteping at all. I've just been looking at lathes for awhile now and have my mind just about made up is all. however, i didn't really consider building my own base. I know a guy that does alot of metal smithing as well. perhaps he could fabricate a real nice base for cheap. or i can just build a beauty of a base out of oak and bolt it to the floor. good point.


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

Call the ToolNut. They gave me a very good deal on the 1642 I just got.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

mind if i ask how much you got it for?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

If I sell my Quad I'm buying an American Beauty. Then I'll sell one of my 1442's. If you don't find one in the next few weeks, get back with me.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey bill, that would be awesome. I could always sell my motorcycle and buy a beauty of a lathe but i dont' think i could do that. I actually just looked at the woodcraft site and see that the lathe is now out of stock with the manufacterer and it says order now for early march shipment. so, looks like i might be waiting a little while anyways. keep me posted if you do end up selling one.


----------



## ronjboucher (Jun 28, 2010)

*jet sale*

I just got an e-mail from jet MFG. Big sale going on check it out.

I bet they will work with you to get the lathe you want at a reasonable price. Ron Marietta ga


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

well guys. i just got an email from amazon. the jet 1642 is on sale. the 1.5 hp model. the price listed is 2100 bucks. this is pretty steep. is this a really good deal or not really? if it is, i may invest and get a small loan.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the 1642 you're describing, 110volt and it does all I ask it to and more. No problems whatsoever


----------



## kemielke (Mar 13, 2012)

*JET VS1442 Lathe*

Hi Tyler,

I don't know if you are still looking for a lathe but I have a barely used JET 1442 for sale for $850.00 + shipping. I am located in Lincoln, NE.

Karl


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Karl,
Unfortunately, you're a few months too late. I've already purchased a lathe. If I hadn't, I'd likely be working out details of buying yours. I am sure there would be a ton of interest if you post into the classifieds. Thanks anyways.


----------



## kemielke (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll give it a try.
Thanks


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

kemielke said:


> I'll give it a try.
> Thanks


 i kinda might wanna talk to you about it but you cant pm yet i guess
heres my email address
[email protected]


----------



## kemielke (Mar 13, 2012)

I sent you an email.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

My Powermatic 4224 ships in the morning.:clap: That means I now have a Jet1442 for sale. I actually have 2 but I'm keeping one. One of them is 3 weeks old, the other is about 5 years old but in excellent condition. I have had superb performance from this lathe. PM me if you are still looking.:thumbsup:


----------

